# puppy acne advice?



## ellielouise1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My 13 week old pug puppy has "puppy acne". My vet suggested that if it wasnt clearing up (which it hasnt) then the best thing to do is to put him on antibiotics. i am not keen to do this as surely this would have an adverse effect on his developing immune system? i was wondering if anybody had experience in alternative treatments for this acne! thanks


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Puppy acne clears up on it's own generally unless it's puppy strangles (google it). 









Then antibiotics and steroids would be warranted. You can use rubbing alcohol or human acne medication like clean and clear (used under strict supervision and cleaned off afterwards so the pup doesn't lick it off when you're done) to help dry up the bumps but you don't want to break them open as they will spred usually.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

If you're feeding the puppy out've plastic bowls, switch to stainless steel or ceramic, as plastic can cause the acne. 

To treat, you can use Colloidal Silver, extermally and give orally as well. If you want to know what it is, you can read about it here:
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/wholisticproduct.html#CS


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes the first step is to be sure he is using stainless dishes and make sure you keep them clean. Plastic can harbor bacteria which can in turn lead to acne. The next key is to wash his dishes. I do mine once a day, just throw them in the dishwasher at night. You can also wash his face with a mild astringent, like witch hazel. Just a dap on a cotton ball and wipe his face down. 

Both of these worked on my Dane when he was growing! Good luck, you have a cutie there


----------

